# Enough air holes?



## Logan_123 (Apr 6, 2017)

So I have a L4 mantis in a 2 gallon fish tank and I want to turn it vertical becuase mantids like vertical more than horizontal. If I do so these are the only air holes available. Is it enough?


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 7, 2017)

What kind of mantis are you trying to put in there? Ventilation is very important, so probably more holes are necessary. Also, hot-gluing some kind of mesh to the side (that will now be the top with the vertical configuration), would definitely be appreciated by your mantis!


----------



## Logan_123 (Apr 7, 2017)

I have a chinese mantis @Sarah K and i can hot glue mesh to the top. 

and its hard right now to hot glue the mesh because i just introduced the mantis to this enclosure yesterday so i don't want to stress her out.


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 7, 2017)

oh yeah, you would want to remove the mantis before doing the hot glue thing. I thought you were still just putting the enclosure together, didn't realize that your mantis had already moved in.


----------



## Logan_123 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yep @Sarah K so should I talk out the mantis in like 2 days then hot glue mesh?


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 7, 2017)

yeah, that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

Did you end up adding mesh and more holes? Im debating this on my terrarium as well. But if yours didn't need it that would help me deciding if i need to do it too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2020)

Doogienguyen said:


> Did you end up adding mesh and more holes? Im debating this on my terrarium as well. But if yours didn't need it that would help me deciding if i need to do it too.


This is an old topic and neither of these members has been active for a while. Sorry!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> This is an old topic and neither of these members has been active for a while. Sorry!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Oh haha ya ive just been scrolling through all the forums. Im new here. Thanks


----------

